# Datei system im "system32/config" fehlt oder ist beschädigt



## rflx (29. März 2005)

hallo zusammen..

Beim Start von Windows XP erscheint die Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei c:/windows/system32/config/system fehlerhaft oder beschädigt ist. Was kann ich machen, um XP nicht neu Installieren zu müssen oder was hätte ich für eine Möglichkeit meine Daten zu sichern?

Ich danke schon im Voraus für zwei gute Antworten.

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## hulmel (29. März 2005)

Schau mal in der XP NanoFaq.


----------

